# I Couldn't Beleive This!!!



## sharpshooter25 (Oct 2, 2007)

So my friend who lives in Denmark was in Greenland doing some ice fishing. Well, he posted this picture on his Facebook account. I don't have the whole story yet, but he told me that he was just icefishing, and he hooked onto something that he knew was big. They had to cut the ice bigger to get this sucker out. He said he couldn't beleive it when they got it to the surface. He thought he hooked a huge fish but got something else. He said it was 272cm long and weighed in at 200kg. I don't know what that is in feet and lbs, but you can figure it out. I am still waiting for the rest of the story. So what breed do you think it is???


----------



## threshershark (Sep 7, 2007)

Looks like a Greenland shark to me, AKA the sleeper shark.


----------



## copper (Sep 11, 2008)

Looks kind of fake, but who knows. It does bring back this dream I had one night of catching sharks in Deer Creek, one of the locals was like, "Throw it back". But I got my knife and preformed some surgery on it, imagining my dangling feet in my float tube.


----------



## sharpshooter25 (Oct 2, 2007)

No this is not fake. Like I said, he was in Greenland. So I am assuming this shark is fresh water. I have never heard of a sleeper shark. I will keep you guys posted when he tells me what kind of shark it was.


----------



## copper (Sep 11, 2008)

sharpshooter25 said:


> No this is not fake. Like I said, he was in Greenland. So I am assuming this shark is fresh water. I have never heard of a sleeper shark. I will keep you guys posted when he tells me what kind of shark it was.


What are those harpoons through it in the first pic, to kill the sucker?


----------



## sharpshooter25 (Oct 2, 2007)

I think to carry it. I am still waiting for the rest of the story. I have asked him what kind of shark it is and how he caught it.


----------



## lunkerhunter2 (Nov 3, 2007)

It is a Greenland shark. How deep was he fishing? The documentary i watched the other day had them "fishing" at over 1000' depths. There was a place that they were diving to find them in a freshwater bay that were up around 23' but at night and only under certain circumstances. 
I would love to hear the rest of the story. :wink:


----------



## BROWN BAGGER (Sep 13, 2007)

LMFAO........


fatbass said:


> He was using a 1/8 oz Paddle Bug with salmon egg Smelly Jelly on 4 lb test.


......... :shock:


----------



## cane2477 (Oct 24, 2007)

fatbass said:


> He was using a 1/8 oz Paddle Bug with salmon egg Smelly Jelly on 4 lb test. 8)


Now that's funny right there...I don't care who you are!


----------



## Rodz&Riflez (Feb 16, 2009)

Definitely a sleeper (greenland) shark. I've caught those in Alaska while fishing for halibut. Their meat is actually toxic if you eat it.


----------



## LOAH (Sep 29, 2007)

That's right. Bizarre Foods (Travel Channel) did a piece on these. The only way they're edible is when they've fermented a bit. The locals hang them up to rot in a shack and it's a local right of passage for young men to eat the pungent meat.

Andrew Zimmern had seconds. -O,-


----------



## Bergy (Apr 3, 2008)

This is from a web site I found on Greenland sharks..... dont think Ill be eating any Greenland shark anytime soon.

Eating even a small quantity of Greenland Shark flesh often results in stiff movements, hyper-salivation, vomiting, *explosive diarrhea*, conjunctivitis, muscular twitching, respiratory distress, convulsions, and - in severe cases -* death*


----------



## Poo Pie (Nov 23, 2007)

LOAH said:


> That's right. Bizarre Foods (Travel Channel) did a piece on these. The only way they're edible is when they've fermented a bit. The locals hang them up to rot in a shack and it's a local right of passage for young men to eat the pungent meat.
> 
> Andrew Zimmern had seconds. -O,-


Mike Rowe did a Dirty Jobs about them too. I want to go drinking with that guy.


----------



## REPETER (Oct 3, 2007)

Saw this under the daily fish fact over at bft


> "Greenland sharks have been observed eating reindeer when they fell through ice."


very nice, thanks for sharing


----------



## JAT83 (Sep 9, 2007)

Dang, that would be fun to catch!!!


----------

